# Erfahrungen mit Radon-Servicepartnern



## TaT-2-Junkie (27. November 2012)

Lasst uns doch hier mal die Erfahrungen von sämtlichen Radon-Servicepartnern sammeln.

Welche kann man empfehlen welche sollte man eher meiden.

Damit es übersichtlich bleibt werde ich den ersten Post aktualisieren und nach Postleitzahlen ordnen.
Dann mache ich hier mal weiter ...


*Radsport Nöthling GmbH*
Grietgasse 6
07743 Jena
Telefon: 03641 / 420 170
Telefax: 03641 / 420 171
Email: [email protected]
Öffnungszeiten
Mo-Fr. 10.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Sa. 10.00 - 13.00 Uhr

Empfehlung von  frx_Bender


*Dreh am Rad*
Auf der Höhe 40
32051 Herford
Tel. 05221-7608925
Fax: 05221-7608924
www.drehamrad.de
Email: [email protected]

Öffnungszeiten:
Mo. - Fr. 14.00 Uhr - 19.00 Uhr
Sa. 10.00 Uhr - 14.00 Uhr

Empfehlung von Pedalradler
negative Erfahrung von Pedalradler


*Bicycle Doctor*
Derendorfer Str. 10
40479 Düsseldorf

negative Empfehlung von HighFish


*Per Pedali Fahrradhandel  *
Adresse: Savignystraße 45, 45147 Essen
Telefon:0201 89325987
Öffnungszeiten: 
Mo - Fr 11:00–18:30 (Do 20:00)
Sa 10:00 - 14:00
www.perpedali.de

Empfehlung von Spitfire87


*Zweirad Büchter*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-mit-radon-servicepartnern.609739/page-5#post-13074737
Coesfelder Str. 37http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-mit-radon-servicepartnern.609739/page-5#post-13074737
46342 Velen
Tel.: 02863 - 1263http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/erfahrungen-mit-radon-servicepartnern.609739/page-5#post-13074737
Fax: 02863 - 3415
[URL='http://www.onbikex.de/Fahrrad-Videos/Alle-2013.html'][mehr Infos][/URL]

Empfehlung von Alvis


*BennyBommel MTB Tours*
Ahrstraße 9
53340 Meckenheim 
[email protected]
Telefon: 02225-8395307
Mobil: +49 151-26844781
http://www.benny-bommel-mtb-tours.de

Empfehlung von TaT-2-Junkie


*Bike & Triathlon Shop Wein*
Am Leichborn 26
55124 Mainz Gonsenheim

Empfehlung von HeadFunZelo


*Velo Doctor *
Niederurseler Landstraße 162
60439 Frankfurt am Main
Mobil: 01601 / 667763
Festnetz: 069 / 40032003
Skype: velo-doctor
Email: [email protected]
Öffnungszeiten
Siehe Homepage

Empfehlung von mopar


*Bike Keller*
Otto Kurz
Rennbahnstr. 34
69190 Walldorf
Tel.: +49 (0)6227-61620
Mobil: +49 (0)177-4003896
E-Mail: [email protected]
Öffnungszeiten:
Mo, Di, Fr: 15.00 - 19.00 Uhr,
Do: geschlossen oder nach Vereinbarung
Mi: Ruhetag,
Sa: 09.00 - 14.00 Uhr

Empfehlung von AvantFighter
Empfehlung von AvantFighter
Empfehlung Tubn


*Flowride*
Lerchenstraße 22
70176 Stuttgart
(ist gleich beim Boschareal/Liederhalle ums Eck)

Empfehlung von  der_Schwabe81
Positives Feedback von duc-748S 
Positives Feedback von duc-748S 


*Gerlinger Radcenter GRC GmbH*
Feuerbacher str.132
70839 Gerlingen

Öffnungszeiten:Montag geschlossen
Dienstag bis Freitag
10.00-18.00 Uhr
Mittagspause
13.00-14.30
Samstag
10.00-13.00

Empfehlung von Toni2013


*Pedaliero Bikeshop*
Inh. Viola Kaufmann
Pfalzgrafenring 55
72119 Ammerbuch/Poltringen
(Termine zum bringen und abholen telefonisch vereinbaren, meist auch am Sonntag möglich)

Empfehlung von AvantFighter
Empfeglung von Mmann


*Lauf & Rad Guth*
Simon Guth
Zähringerstr. 8
79108 Freiburg

Telefon: (0761) 55 77 840
Telefax: (0761) 55 77 841
mail: [email protected]
www.laufundrad-guth.de

bedingt Empfehlenswert von philoch


*Bike-Station Preisinger*
Holzstraße 17
82041 Oberhaching
Tel.: +49 (0) 89 628 301 08
Fax: +49 (0) 89 628 301 09
mobil: +49 176 628 24 629
E-Mail: [email protected]

Empfehlung von aquanaut96


----------



## Robby2107 (27. November 2012)

Dann mache ich einmal den Anfang mit:

_*2Rad Service Rainer Massa*
Marktstraße 43
74379 Ingersheim_

_geschlossen_


Kann ihn grundsätzlich einmal empfehlen. Netter Kontakt am Telefon, extrem schneller Service und gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis.
Hatte damals mein Skeen und das Stage Diva meiner Freundin bei ihm zum 1. Service. Dieser wurde sauber durchgeführt, dokumentiert und die Räder grundgereinigt.

grüße aus Bietigheim
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (27. November 2012)

bei uns im Raum Koblenz gibt´s leider keinen Servicepartner... muss dann wohl direkt nach Bonn


----------



## Human66 (10. März 2013)

Hätte eine allgemeine Frage zu den Servicepartnern.
Lohnt es sich ein Rad über den Servicepartner zu Bestellen oder macht der dann nur die Endmontage der vormontierten teile?
Habe gehört, dass man bei Lieferung über einen Servicepartner auch die Erstinspektion um sonst bekommt, stimmt das?

Grüße Human66


----------



## Ritzlguru (14. März 2013)

Human66 schrieb:


> Hätte eine allgemeine Frage zu den Servicepartnern.
> Lohnt es sich ein Rad über den Servicepartner zu Bestellen oder macht der dann nur die Endmontage der vormontierten teile?
> Habe gehört, dass man bei Lieferung über einen Servicepartner auch die Erstinspektion um sonst bekommt, stimmt das?
> 
> Grüße Human66



Servus,

die Erstinspektion ist in der Regel nicht kostenlos und beläuft sich auf 24,90/29,90/34,90 je nach Radtyp. Das Geld beim Verkauf des Bikes hat ja H&S Bikediscount verdient. Der Fachhändler im stationären Handel macht es meistens schon kostenfrei bei von ihm verkauften Rädern.

Ob eine Bestellung über den Servicepartner möglich ist muß man beim jeweiligen Bikeladen erfragen.

Bei der Erstmontage durch einen Servicepartner bekommt man die Endmontage und die Entsorgung des (nicht unerheblichen) Abfalls abgenommen. DIe Endmontage wird auch genau protokolliert.
Er wird auch beim Setup der Federelemente behilflich sein und ansonsten alle Fragen zum Bike beantworten können.
Aber auch bei Selbstmontage daheim ist der Servicepartner ein verlässlicher Partner.

Grüße vom Servicepartner

bikestation-preisinger aus Oberhaching


----------



## Pedalradler (11. April 2013)

Dann mache ich hier mal weiter ...

Dreh am Rad
Auf der HÃ¶he 40
32051 Herford
Tel. 05221-7608925
Fax: 05221-7608924
www.drehamrad.de
Email: [email protected]

Ãffnungszeiten:
Mo. - Fr. 14.00 Uhr - 19.00 Uhr
Sa. 10.00 Uhr - 14.00 Uhr

Bike wurde am Samstag dort angeliefert. Sehr netter telefonischer Kontakt bezÃ¼glich der Abholung. 

Ãbergabe war o.k. Nicht schlecht aber auch nicht besonders toll, Rad wurde nicht erklÃ¤rt. 

Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich vorher ein Specialized gefahren bin und dort es einen super Service bei dem HÃ¤ndler gab.

Mal gucken wie der 1. Service wird.

GefÃ¼hlt sind die 30â¬ (die Radon wohl vorgibt) recht happig. Aber das ist nur mein subjektiver Gedanken ob dort der Preis und die dafÃ¼r erbrachte Leistung zusammen passt.


----------



## frx_Bender (11. April 2013)

Ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Slide 150 8.0 anzuschaffen. Jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage über den Service Partner vor Ort bestellen oder doch direkt zu mir? 
So wie ich das verstanden habe, macht der Service Partner dann die Endmontage, also Lenker dran, Sattel dran.. ja und was eigentlich noch?
Stellt der mir auch Bremsen und Setup ein? Kürzt er die, wie ich schon oft gelesen habe, zu langen Leitungen? 

Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein ZR Lady für meine Frau zu mir nach Hause bestellt und muss sagen, die Endmontage lief da sehr einfach. Ich hab auch keine 2 linken Hände. Die Frage ist nur macht es Sinn die 30 Euro zu investieren? Wenn der Service Partner z.B. keine Leitungen kürzt, dann muss ich es entweder selbst machen bzw. der Service Partner dann wiederum für mehr Geld, oder? Außerdem brauche ich dann wahrscheinlich noch ein Entlüftungskit..

Ach ja, noch eins, macht es Sinn jetzt kurz vor dem Umzug noch zu bestellen oder meint ihr ich warte lieber bis nächste Woche?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## zett78 (11. April 2013)

Wenn du bestellst, kommt das Rad vom Bike Discount, dass ist ein reiner Versender und unggleich dem Ladengeschäft!

Somit dürfte der Umzug keine Rolle spielen

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m52/k1867/radon.html?od=&ft=1

*Versand*                                                  H&S Bike-Discount GmbH                                                  Wernher-von-Braun-Str. 15                                                  53501 Grafschaft


----------



## Ritzlguru (11. April 2013)

Wieder ein Argument für den Servicepartner:

lass es zum Servicepartner liefern dann steht es da und Du kannst in Ruhe umziehen.


----------



## AvantFighter (11. April 2013)

Dann will ich auch etwas dazu Beitragen


*Bike Keller*
Otto Kurz
Rennbahnstr. 34
69190 Walldorf
Tel.: +49 (0)6227-61620 
Mobil: +49 (0)177-4003896
E-Mail: [email protected]
Öffnungszeiten:
Mo, Di, Do, Fr: 15.00 - 19.00 Uhr,
Mi: Ruhetag,
Sa: 09.00 - 14.00 Uhr


Kleiner Netter Laden, hat fast nur Radon Bikes.
Ist sehr freundlich und Hilfsbereit und nimmt sich sehr viel Zeit beim Testen und Erklären, auch eine Probe fahrt ist mit den Vorhandenen Bikes keins Problem.


Hab da mein ZR Team 7 bestellt und wird in 2 Wochen abgeholt, der weitere Eindruck wird folgen und hier mitgeteilt.


----------



## aquanaut96 (11. April 2013)

Dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
bike-station preisinger
Holzstraße 17
82041 Oberhaching
Tel.: +49 (0) 89 628 301 08
Fax: +49 (0) 89 628 301 09
mobil: +49 176 628 24 629
E-Mail: [email protected]

Super Beratung. Alle meine Fragen wurden beantwortet. Die Endmontage inklusive Bremsenumbau hat auch alles super geklappt. Echt super Service!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (11. April 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Slide 150 8.0 anzuschaffen. Jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage über den Service Partner vor Ort bestellen oder doch direkt zu mir?
> So wie ich das verstanden habe, macht der Service Partner dann die Endmontage, also Lenker dran, Sattel dran.. ja und was eigentlich noch?
> Stellt der mir auch Bremsen und Setup ein? Kürzt er die, wie ich schon oft gelesen habe, zu langen Leitungen?



Ich habe mein Slide 150 8.0 über einen Service Partner bestellt.
Ich fand die 30 Euro ok. Schaltung, Bremsen waren perfekt eingestellt. Die zu langen Leitungen wurden gekürzt, und bei der Abholung wurde das Fahrwerk noch grob auf mich eingestellt. 
An die Feineinstellung des Fahrwerks muss man sich dann sowieso erst rantasten.
Die Leitungsverlegung der Reverb musste ich allerdings noch etwas optimieren.
Auch die Beratung vor dem Kauf war sehr gut.

Allerdings denke ich nicht, das jeder Radon Service Partner das Bike so aufbaut. Da wird es genauso unterschiede geben, wie bei den anderen Läden auch.


----------



## frx_Bender (11. April 2013)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Slide 150 8.0 über einen Service Partner bestellt.
> Ich fand die 30 Euro ok. Schaltung, Bremsen waren perfekt eingestellt. Die zu langen Leitungen wurden gekürzt, und bei der Abholung wurde das Fahrwerk noch grob auf mich eingestellt.
> An die Feineinstellung des Fahrwerks muss man sich dann sowieso erst rantasten.
> Die Leitungsverlegung der Reverb musste ich allerdings noch etwas optimieren.
> ...



Ich habe gerade eben auch online über einen Servicepartner bestellt und bin mal gespannt. Hatte im Vorfeld auch mit dem Servicepartner (hier: Radsport Nöthling Jena) geprochen wie die Bestellung dann abläuft. Werde dann berichten wie alles abgelaufen ist.


----------



## CAPITO (11. April 2013)

@frx_Bender

Na dann hoffen wir mal, das dein Bike auch zu deiner Zufriedenheit aufgebaut wird.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike .


----------



## zett78 (12. April 2013)

Ritzlguru schrieb:


> lass es zum Servicepartner liefern dann steht es da und Du kannst in Ruhe umziehen.



Ähem, nicht er zieht um, sondern das Ladengeschäft in Bonn!


----------



## Pedalradler (12. April 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Dann mache ich hier mal weiter ...
> 
> Dreh am Rad
> Auf der Höhe 40
> ...



Gestern habe ich mich dann mal mit dem Rad intensiver beschäftigt.

Leider muss ich sagen, das ich enttäuscht bin  ...

Ich habe zwar eine Rechnung vom Servicepartner (SP) bekommen, aber das Übergabeprotokoll im  Serviceheft nicht vom SP nicht ausgefüllt.  Vielleicht muss der das ja auch nicht machen, aber wenn es schon mal dabei ist, sollte es auch ausgefüllt werden!

Leider war die Suche nach dem Aufkleber am Oberrohr für die Seriennummer auch nicht erfolgreich. Im Heft war er auch  nicht und bei den Restunterlagen leider auch nicht. Nun soll der  Servicepartner noch mal gucken, ob er den irgendwo im Radkarton "vergessen" hat.

Bei der Suche der Seriennummer habe ich dann auch festgestellt, das ein Schaltzug nicht richtig in der Führung läuft (siehe Foto) und der Rahmen von unten mit schwarzen "Fettfingerabdrücken" bestückt ist.


----------



## zett78 (12. April 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Bei der Suche der Seriennummer habe ich dann auch festgestellt, das ein Schaltzug nicht richtig in der Führung läuft (siehe Foto) und der Rahmen von unten mit schwarzen "Fettfingerabdrücken" bestückt ist.



das geht wirklich gar nicht!!
sofort zurück zum Servicepartner!
Lässt sich der Zug überhaupt schalten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzlguru (12. April 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> Ähem, nicht er zieht um, sondern das Ladengeschäft in Bonn!



   Hüstel...aaaah sooo, da hab ich wohl was verwechselt


----------



## Pedalradler (12. April 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> das geht wirklich gar nicht!!
> sofort zurück zum Servicepartner!
> Lässt sich der Zug überhaupt schalten??



... sind ja nur 60km ... einfache Strecke ....


----------



## mssc (12. April 2013)

zett78 schrieb:


> das geht wirklich gar nicht!!
> sofort zurück zum Servicepartner!
> Lässt sich der Zug überhaupt schalten??



Nicht dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## zett78 (12. April 2013)

was meinst du?


----------



## mssc (12. April 2013)

Weil der Zug nicht ganz in der Führung ist, würdest du das Rad zum Sevicepartner/zur Werkstätte bringen? Das sind 2sec Arbeit, den wieder in die Führung zu geben...


----------



## Pedalradler (12. April 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Weil der Zug nicht ganz in der Führung ist, würdest du das Rad zum Sevicepartner/zur Werkstätte bringen? Das sind 2sec Arbeit, den wieder in die Führung zu geben...



Das mache ich ja auch selber und sauber mache ich den Rahmen auch!

Aber ... für 30 erwarte ich (vielleicht auch zu viel) das man optisch alles durchschaut und es ordnungsgemäß übergibt. 

Ich habe auch noch festgestellt, das die Bremsgriffe 1/2cm Spiel auf jeder Seite haben, bis diese greifen.

Alles Kleinigkeiten die ich selber hin bekomme, aber leider kommt schon ein ungutes Gefühl auf. Ich hatte gedacht die 30 wären eine gute Investition ... 



... hätte ich Zubehör gekauft hätte ich wohl mehr Freude gehabt ...


----------



## mssc (12. April 2013)

Das war auch eher an zett78 bezogen 

Was sind so im Schnitt die Stundensätze bei den Werkstätten zur Zeit? Für die 30 bekommst du wahrscheinlich grad mal eine halbe Stunde, da wirds schon eng mit Karton auspacken, zusammenstecken, Bremse einstellen, usw...


----------



## zett78 (12. April 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Weil der Zug nicht ganz in der Führung ist, würdest du das Rad zum Sevicepartner/zur Werkstätte bringen? Das sind 2sec Arbeit, den wieder in die Führung zu geben...



Klar kann ich das auch selber, aber die Werkstatt sollte sich auch mal ein Bild davon machen und dazu äußern!
Bei 60km natürlich nicht möglich, aber vlt. ne email mit Foto und der Bitte um Stellungnahme.
Wie Pedalradler auch sagt, erwartet ich für mein Geld eine ordentliche Dienstleistung, wozu auch das Entfernen der Arbeitsspuren am Rahmen zählt!


----------



## zett78 (12. April 2013)

mssc schrieb:


> Das war auch eher an zett78 bezogen
> 
> Was sind so im Schnitt die Stundensätze bei den Werkstätten zur Zeit? Für die 30 bekommst du wahrscheinlich grad mal eine halbe Stunde, da wirds schon eng mit Karton auspacken, zusammenstecken, Bremse einstellen, usw...



Der XXL Feld in meiner Nachbarschaft hat sogar einen Preisaushang, die Preise sind für mich jenseits von gut und böse!! Genau wie die Qualität der Dienstleistung 
Kaufen kann man da unter Umständen, alles andere lässt man besser wo anders machen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (14. April 2013)

Habe es endlich geschafft den ersten Beitrag zu aktualisieren. Vielen dank für alle die mitmachen.
Sollte ich mal eine Werkstatt oder einen Erfahrungsbericht zu einer Werkstatt übersehen schickt mir doch bitte eine PM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (15. April 2013)

Hi,

Bei mir ist es soweit. Ich habe meine ersten 300km  runter mit meinem Slide und somit wollte ich mit dem Bike zu ersten Inspektion.

Da ich aus Neuss komme, wollte ich nach Düsseldorf zum Radon Partner Bicycle Doctor.
Hat den jemand schon mit dem Laden Erfahrung?

Kann man da ohne Bedenken sein Bike abgeben?

MFG


----------



## filiale (16. April 2013)

Wozu möchtest Du in die Erstinspektion ?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (16. April 2013)

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen mit einem Radon Mitarbeiter gesprochen und der sagte mir, dass ich nach ca 300km zur Inspektion soll, damit alles nachgezoggen werden soll, was eventuell zum nachziehen nötig ist.

Dazu kommt noch, dass ich gestern beim sauber machen entdeckt hab, dass diverese Speichen an den Laufrädern locker sind. Bei einer konnte ich sogar die Schraube mit der bloßen Hand drehen .

MFG


----------



## AvantFighter (30. April 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch etwas dazu Beitragen
> 
> 
> *Bike Keller*
> ...




So hab mein Bike vom Service Partner abgeholt und hier mein Abschluss.

Am Samstag zum Service Partner, am Montag Anruf bekommen, dass das Bike da ist und ich am besten zu Ladenschluss kommen soll.

Hat sich extra Zeit genommen, etwa 1 Std.

Das  Bike komplett an mich eingestellt, Sitz/Gabel und ausführlich alles  erklärt und gezeigt, auch Tipps zur Pflege und Wartung gegeben.
Da sieht man, dass dem Verkäufer der Job Spaß macht und mit Liebe ^^ diesen macht.

Würde Ihn uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (30. April 2013)

AvantFighter schrieb:


> Würde Ihn uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.



Dann mach das doch und nenne das Kind beim Namen inklusive Anschrift / Homepage


----------



## AvantFighter (30. April 2013)

Der Beitrag bezog sich auf meinen Post vorher und die Daten sind auch mit meinem Zitat auf der ersten Seite, habs jretzt im letzten Beitrag den Post von Anfang reingenommem.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (30. April 2013)

Soll man hier nur ausschließlich Partner nehmen, oder auch andere Werkstätte, wo man sein Radon abgegeben hat?

MFG


----------



## Grmlrckr (6. Mai 2013)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Soll man hier nur ausschließlich Partner nehmen, oder auch andere Werkstätte, wo man sein Radon abgegeben hat?
> 
> MFG



Gute Frage! Ich hab mein ZR Team 7.0 vor kurzem auch bei einem kleinen lokalen Laden gehabt, kein Servicepartner. Aber super Nett, gute Preise und da "auf dem Land" (mehr oder weniger) sicher einen Tipp wert.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. Mai 2013)

Hat einer mit dem Stuttgarter ServicePartner Flowride Erfahrung ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (7. Mai 2013)

Dann geb ich auch mal was zum Besten:

Radsport Nöthling GmbH
          Grietgasse 6
          07743 Jena
          Telefon: 03641 / 420 170
          Telefax: 03641 / 420 171
Email: [email protected]
Öffnungszeiten
          Mo-Fr. 10.00 - 18.30 Uhr
          Sa. 10.00 - 13.00 Uhr

Wir haben in Jena mehrere Fahrradläden, ich war vorher bei einem anderen in Jena, allerdings fühlte ich mich da nie richtig aufgehoben. 

Bevor ich das Rad dann über den oben genannten Service Partner bestellt habe, habe ich vorher mal telefoniert und gefragt wie die Bestellung und weiteres alles so abläuft. --> Freundliches und kompetentes Gepräch. Dann das Rad bestellt und abgeholt. Hat alles prima geklappt, Bike war sauber aufgebaut und eingestellt. Zudem gabs noch ein paar Tipps, da dies mein erstes Fully ist. Kurzum ich fühlte mich als Kunde wertgeschätzt, auch wenn ich "nur" ein Versender Bike geordert habe!

Der Laden ist nicht riesig, aber ausreichend. Es gibt allerlei Zubehör und es werden hauptsächlich Bikes der Marke Haibike geführt. Die Werkstatt ist offen im hinteren Teil des Ladens, was ich sehr postiv finde, da man hier den Leuten einfach mal über die Schultern schauen kann. Habe auch bereits an einem anderen Fahrrad einen kompletten Service gemacht und bin auch sehr zufrieden! Super Laden, werde da wohl jetzt öfters sein!


----------



## Mandalay79 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
für mich als Südhesse kommen folgende Läden in frage:
Velocity Darmstadt
Shell E-Motion Bike Worms
KM Bikepsort Wald-Michelbach

Kann einer zu diesen drei Servicpartnern was sagen?

Da ich unter Last im höchsten und zweithöchsten Gang(ritzel vorne auf groß und ritzel hinten auf klein) ein knacken habe, denke ich ich sollte die Erstinspektion auf alle Fälle beim Servicepartner von Radon machen, da stimmt irgendwas nicht..... 
Wie ist das denn mit der Garantie, wenn wirklich das Lager am Arsch ist?

Kaufdatum 27.April - ZR Race 29  5.0


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. Juli 2013)

Ich kann FlowRide in Stuttgart 
sehr empfehlen, und werde dort wieder hingehen

Flowride
Lerchenstraße 22
70176 Stuttgart
(ist gleich beim Boschareal/Liederhalle ums Eck)


----------



## ergoprox (13. August 2013)

Mandalay79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> für mich als Südhesse kommen folgende Läden in frage:
> Velocity Darmstadt
> Shell E-Motion Bike Worms
> ...



Also ich hatte ein Slide bei der "Erstinspektion" bei velocity. Kann mich soweit nicht beschweren. Knacken habe ich auch unter Last und das konnte leider nicht behoben werden, das wäre im Preis nicht drin (kann ich auch verstehen, dass die keine stundenlange Suche nach der Ursache zu dem Preis machen können). Trotzdem wurde Kurbel abgezogen und nochmal alles (Lager) mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment angezogen. Leider aber ohne Erfolg, hab gerade bei Radon eine Anfrage laufen, wie die das zu lösen gedenken, ohne das ich das Rad wochenlang einschicken muss. Erster Tip seitens Radon war Pedale. Die kann ich aber 100% ausschließen, da ich es mit verschiedenen Modellen ausprobiert habe.

Ansonsten machen die bei velocity keinen schlechten Eindruck, Beratung ist gut (Chef). Schaltung war zwar nicht 100% eingestellt (Umwerfer schleifte in großen Gängen), aber das fand ich jetzt nicht so tragisch, kann man ja selbst leicht beheben. Sogar der Hinweis kam, dass man nochmal zum Tretlager nachziehen vorbeikommen soll (kostenlos).


----------



## Mandalay79 (13. August 2013)

Oh. Das heißt gleiches Problem wie bei mir? Dann halte mich mal auf dem laufenden, was denn Radon hierzu gesagt hat. 

Also wenn die das ohnehin nicht beheben können frag ich mich ja, warum ich da überhaupt hin soll. Ich hab hier in Bensheim mein Radladen meines Vertrauens und Schaltung einstellen usw hat er bereits gemacht, bzw. die ist noch zu 100% eingestellt....


----------



## frx_Bender (13. August 2013)

Wahrscheinlich gleiches Problem mit dem Knacken bei mir. Pedale kann ich auch ausschließen. Kurbel / Tretlager wurde ebenfalls schon ausgebaut und gereinigt, ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. 
Die Vermutung meines Bikeladens nach, sind  es wahrscheinlich die Buchsen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ergoprox (13. August 2013)

HI, wendet Euch doch bitte auch an Radon, damit vielleicht mehr Bewegung in das Thema kommt. Im Thread zum Slide 7.1SL habe ich noch etwas beschrieben, was eventuell (!) noch helfen könnte...


----------



## fissenid (13. August 2013)

HallO!

bei mir waren es die Buchsen des Dämpfers....
Nun habe ich Huber Bushings   drin und RUHE ist eingekehrt......


----------



## Mandalay79 (13. August 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> bei mir waren es die Buchsen des Dämpfers....
> Nun habe ich Huber Bushings   drin und RUHE ist eingekehrt......



.....und hat Radon das bezahlt?
Wohin soll man das denn schreiben? Übers Kontaktformular?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (13. August 2013)

Ich bezweifle mal ganz stark, dass Radon das bezahlen wird.
Die werden dir höchstens die gleichen auf Kulanz anbieten.

Aber ich kann mich auch irren.


----------



## fissenid (14. August 2013)

Mandalay79 schrieb:


> .....und hat Radon das bezahlt?
> Wohin soll man das denn schreiben? Übers Kontaktformular?


 
Sorry.. also mein Rahmen ist nun 2 Jahre alt, und da zählen die Buchsen zum Verschleiss! Habe die 45 Euro natürlich selber gezahlt!


----------



## santakruzzifix (25. August 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> bei mir waren es die Buchsen des Dämpfers....
> Nun habe ich Huber Bushings   drin und RUHE ist eingekehrt......



wenn Buchsen, dann Huber-Buchsen.
Die house-Buchsen kann man in der Pfeiffe rauchen..


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. August 2013)

mal wieder aktualisiert. Habe jetzt auch die anstatt die Kommentare von euch zu zitieren, die Beiträge verlinkt (positive wie auch negative). Ich denke es ist so übersichtlicher.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. April 2014)

So, auch hier, weil mir die Übersicht gefällt.


Otto Kurz / Bike-Keller in 69190 Walldorf
Kleiner Laden und supernetter Kontakt, kein "Verkäufer" (will einem keine Sachen aufschwätzen). Arbeitet nur halbtags als Radhändler, und auch dann nur 4 Tage die Woche, dafür mit Herzblut dabei.
Hat das Rad extra heute fertig gemacht, obwohl eigentlich Ruhetag, da er am Freitag in Urlaub fährt. Hatte mir z.B. auch schonmal kostenfrei Pedale abgemacht, die ich mit meinem Funzelwerkzeug beim besten Willen nicht mehr losgekriegt bekam. Und mich ein paar seiner Räder (kurz) Probefahren lassen.

Vorsicht: der gute Mann hört nicht mehr alle Frequenzen, worunter auch schleifende Scheiben gehören.  Aber alles kein Problem.

Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert.


----------



## mopar (18. Mai 2014)

Moin,

*Velo Doctor *
Niederurseler Landstraße 162
60439 Frankfurt am Main
Mobil: 01601 / 667763
Festnetz: 069 / 40032003
Skype: velo-doctor
Email: [email protected] 
Öffnungszeiten
Siehe Homepage

ich kann diesen kleinen, netten Laden nur empfehlen. Es wurde sich Zeit genommen und Empfehlungen ausgesprochen ohne dabei irgendwelche Dinge aufzuschwatzen. Es war auch kein Problem eigens erworbene Teile zum Aufbau meines Slide's vorab vorbei zu bringen und montieren zu lassen. Die Preise sind transparent und günstig bis angemessen.
Die Übergabe lief auch hervorragend und total entspannt, Probefahrt, Nachjustieren der Schaltung, Probefahrt, Einstellung der Luftdrücke in Gabel und Dämpfer, Probefahrt...Ein Übergabeprotokoll habe ich nicht bekommen, muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich selbst daran nicht gedacht habe. 

Gruß


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Mai 2014)

Erste Seite *Aktualisiert*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (23. Mai 2014)

Wenn du schon am aktualisieren bist: ich bin mit FlowRide ebenfalls zufrieden 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Mai 2014)

Done


----------



## Toni2013 (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo

hab mein Skeen heute auch zum ersten Service gebracht.

Gerlinger Radcenter GRC GmbH
Feuerbacher str.132
70839 Gerlingen

Öffnungszeiten:Montag geschlossen
					 Dienstag bis Freitag
					 10.00-18.00 Uhr
					 Mittagspause 
					 13.00-14.30
					 Samstag
					 10.00-13.00

Sehr kleiner schnuckliger Laden,sehr nett nimmt sich sehr viel zeit für einen.Kann ich bis jetzt sehr empfehlen.

Grüße Toni


----------



## forrestpump (22. Juni 2014)

Haha, das sind ja mal coole Arbeitszeiten...;-)


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Juni 2014)

Toni2013 schrieb:


> Hallo
> hab mein Skeen heute auch zum ersten Service gebracht.
> 
> Gerlinger Radcenter GRC GmbH
> ...


 
Werde ich sicher mal testen.


----------



## AvantFighter (30. Juni 2014)

So, hab mein Radon zum Service Partner gebracht (da ein Jahr vorbei und ein paar 1k km drauf)

Pedaliero Bikeshop
Inh. Viola Kaufmann
Pfalzgrafenring 55
72119 Ammerbuch/Poltringen
(Termine zum bringen und abholen telefonisch vereinbaren, meist auch am Sonntag möglich)

Hat eine kleine Werkstatt im Keller, und anscheinend gut besucht (fast nur Radon Bikes)^^

Hab am Montag abend das Bike gebracht und am Freitag abend konnte ich es wieder abholen.

Hat mir beim Abholen in ruhe alles erklärt, was gemacht wurde, wieso es gemacht wurde und auf was ich achten sollte
(z.B. Speichen nachgezogen, Schaltung neu eingestellt, Schrauben nachgezogen, Steuersatz am lenker auseinander genommen und neu gefettet (da dieser sich gelockert hatte), bremsen neu eingestellt und die Federgaben neu eingestellt)

Hat mich auch drauf hingewiesen, was bei der nächsten Inspektion unbedingt gemacht werden muss und auf was ich achten sollte.

Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen und werde bestimmt das BIke wieder hinbringen


----------



## philoch (4. Juli 2014)

Tach,

Lauf & Rad Guth
Simon Guth

Zähringerstr. 8
79108 Freiburg

Telefon: (0761) 55 77 840
Telefax: (0761) 55 77 841
mail: [email protected]
www.laufundrad-guth.de

Bedingt empfehlenswert. 
Lieferung durch Radon sehr schnell (Donnerstag bestellt, Montag geliefert, und das trotz Hochsaison!)

Im Laden angekommen wurde ich von einem Mann begrüsst/zur Kenntnis genommen. "Da hinten steht dein Bike", ich also hin, erstmal begutachtet und drauf gewartet dass er nachkommt. Nachdem nichts passierte, Bike zu seinem Stehpult geschoben "Kannst draussen auf dem Hof mal Probefahren". Nachdem ich 3 Runden gefahren bin, ich wieder rein in der Hoffnung er erklärt noch kurz das ein oder andere was er gemacht hat. Aber leider nichts... "So ich muss auch gleich weg", dann hat er noch bisschen über Radon hergezogen, dass man das natürlich nicht mit seinen anderen Bikes im Laden vergleichen kann. Auf meine Frage wegen Dämpfer-, Gabeleinstellung etc. "Im Internet gibts gute Videos". Ich weiss nicht was er im Endeffekt am Bike gemacht hat, aber Züge sind ungekürzt und einfach am Lenker mit Kabelbindern festgemacht, sieht aus wie unter meinem Schreibtisch... Kabelsalat. Auf jedenfall hat er mir deutlich zu verstehen gegeben, dass nun alles gesagt sei und er ja wieder an seinem Laptop weitermachen muss. 
Hatte keine Lust auf Streit, hab also meine 30€ bezahlt und bin heim. Nun darf ich doch nochmal alles selber machen. Immerhin kams Bike schneller als wahrscheinlich direkt über H&S, da dort momentan die Lieferzeit ca. 2 Wochen beträgt (laut Telefonauskunft). Wer also sein Bike schnell haben will kann natürlich dortin, wer allerdings etwas für seine 30€ bekommen möchte, sollte evt. zu einem anderen Servicepartner gehen. Ich habe nun halt das Gefühl, das Geld hätte ich besser in Bike Zubehör ausgegeben als für diesen Nicht-Service-Partner.

Cheers


----------



## rudi23 (4. Juli 2014)

was erwartest du??
vom servicepartner werden keine züge gekürzt, zumindest nicht ohne auftrag!
aber auf nachfrage hätte der händler dir das bestimmt auch gesagt, lieber hier im forum rumheulen.


----------



## philoch (4. Juli 2014)

Danke für deinen qualifizierten Beitrag. Eventuell haben wir beide ein unterschiedliches Verständnis von Kundenservice und -freundlichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. Juli 2014)

rudi23 schrieb:


> was erwartest du??
> vom servicepartner werden keine züge gekürzt, zumindest nicht ohne auftrag!
> aber auf nachfrage hätte der händler dir das bestimmt auch gesagt, lieber hier im forum rumheulen.



Leider falsch, es obliegt jedem SP selbst zu entscheiden wieviel er macht. Alles kann, nichts muß. Und wenn er schon über Radon lästert will er offenbar keinen Service im Nachgang und wird somit auch an keinem Radon Kunden Geld verdienen. Wenn er es sich leisten kann Kunden zu verlieren ist es ja schön für ihn, gibt offenbar noch reiche Händler


----------



## rudi23 (4. Juli 2014)

über qualifizierte beiträge brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten, aber anscheinend bestand ja hier ein klärungsbedarf mit dem servicepartner....ich verstehe halt nur nicht, warum man das nicht direkt vor ort klären kann.


Bei Neubestellungen kann man sich sein Radon Bike direkt zu einem Service-Partner in Ihrer Nähe liefern lassen und dort direkt fahrfertig abholen. Die Kosten für diesen Zusatzservice betragen lediglich 30€.


----------



## filiale (4. Juli 2014)

Fahrfertig ist eben ein relativer Begriff. Man kann auch mit langen Leitungen fahren  Aber es sollte im Interesse des Händlers sein das Rad auch optisch anzupassen und den Kunden als Neukunden zu gewinnen.


----------



## philoch (4. Juli 2014)

Dieser Thread heisst "Erfahrungen mit Service Partnern". Quer durch die Bank hört man eigentlich nur positives (von einigen wenigen abgesehen). Bei fast allen gehört das anpassen der Leitungen, Einstellen der Dämpfer etc. dazu. 
Bei mir sieht meine persöniche Erfahrung eben anders aus. Der Zug unter dem Tretlager schleift an den Kettenblättern, die Brems und Schalthebel sind beim normalen fahren kaum zu verwenden (zeigen fast wagerecht nach vorne) etc. Ok, Die Schaltung funktioniert. Aber, wenn ich keine Ahnung vom Schrauben hätte, wäre das Bike so definitiv nicht fahrbereit, Punkt aus!


----------



## sp00n82 (4. Juli 2014)

Ungekürzte Züge sind für mich nicht fahrfertig. Und hoffentlich auch nicht für Radon, sie schicken das selbst ja auch nicht ungekürzt raus (abgesehen von der Reverb-Leitung, was aber die einzige Leitung ist, die auf die Größe des Fahrers und nicht auf die des Rahmens abgestimmt werden muss).


----------



## duc-748S (4. Juli 2014)

rudi23 schrieb:


> was erwartest du??
> vom servicepartner werden keine züge gekürzt, zumindest nicht ohne auftrag!
> aber auf nachfrage hätte der händler dir das bestimmt auch gesagt, lieber hier im forum rumheulen.



Also meiner hat das sehr wohl als Selbstverständlichkeit angesehen.
Ebenso wie das Cockpit und Fahrwerk auf mich einzustellen.
Ausführlich erklärt hätte er mir auch alles, sofern ich das gewünscht hätte.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Juli 2014)

Danke für die neuen Feedbacks ... die erste Seite ist wieder *AKTUELL*


----------



## duc-748S (6. Juli 2014)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Danke für die neuen Feedbacks ... die erste Seite ist wieder *AKTUELL*



Wenn du magst kannst du ja meinen Post über deinem auch noch als positives Feedback zu FlowRide dazupacken, dann wäre das auch noch erwähnt. 
Wie gesagt, nur wenn du magst und es als sinnvoll erachtest 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## DPR (6. Juli 2014)

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit Bikeambulanz in Regensburg? Oder einen anderen Service- Partner in der nähe von Regensburg?
Danke!


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (6. Juli 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Wenn du magst kannst du ja meinen Post über deinem auch noch als positives Feedback zu FlowRide dazupacken, dann wäre das auch noch erwähnt.
> Wie gesagt, nur wenn du magst und es als sinnvoll erachtest
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk



Als für sinnvoll empfunden


----------



## Scottio (8. Juli 2014)

Hat noch niemand Erfahrungen mit einem der Servicepartner im Ruhrgebiet gemacht ?

Wollte meinem Slide 150 8.0 in den nächsten Wochen mal eine Inspektion gönnen.


----------



## filiale (8. Juli 2014)

was soll den inspiziert werden.funzt etwas nicht ?


----------



## Scottio (9. Juli 2014)

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, dass das Schaltwerk schief steht wenn man vom Hinterrad aus nach vorne guckt. Und zwar in der Form, dass es leicht nach links in der Senkrechtten kippt und sich in Richtung Front nach rechts wegdreht. Das war von Anfang an so, aber ich hatte mir bisher keine großen Gedanken dazu gemacht. Nun, wo die Kette mittlerweile auf jedem Kettenblatt rasselt, wollte ich mal checken lassen, woher das kommt und ob das Schaltwerk was damit zu tun hat.


----------



## sp00n82 (9. Juli 2014)

Kannst ja mal ein Bild im Slide Forum posten. Hier ist wohl der falsche Thread dafür.


----------



## Scottio (10. Juli 2014)

Schon klar, dass das nicht das richtige Forum dafür ist. Ich hatte auch nur auf die Frage geantwortet


----------



## enno112 (26. Juli 2014)

Fast 150 Service-Partner Europaweit, und leider keiner in der schönen Landeshauptstadt Hannover
Warum?
Radon Team: bitte ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (13. Oktober 2014)

Toni2013 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hab mein Skeen heute auch zum ersten Service gebracht.
> 
> ...


 

Mahlzeit,

ich hatte im September mein Skeen ebenfalls im Radcenter Gerlingen um ein neues Innenlager und Steuerlager einbauen zu lassen.
Super netter Kontakt und absolut hilfsbereit, auch wenn mal etwas außerplanmäßig kommt. 

Kann den Laden also ebenfalls nur empfehlen.

grüße
Robby


----------



## Tubn (17. April 2015)

Hallo ich möchte Euch mal meine Erfahrung mit Bike Keller in Walldorf mitteilen. Herr Kurz ist der Grund warum ich Radon kaufe und inzwischen das 4 Bike von Radon habe. Das Service Partner Konzept verbinden perfekt die Vorteile der guten Preise eines direktversenders mit dem Service des Fachhandels. Gerade Biker wie ich denen ein Achter im Laufrad oder Ghost Shifting an der Schaltung graue Haare machen weil sie nicht Schrauben können profitieren hiervon. Also nun zu Bike Keller, super nett und familiär. Die Räder werden komplett noch mal vor Übergabe demontiert und fachgerecht überprüft, gefettet, eingestellt und auf mich angepasst. Ich verstehe nicht wie man das Rad nicht beim Service Partner bestellen kann. Und die Preise für Reparaturen sind mehr als fair und kulant. Danke Radon und Danke Bike Keller für 4 super Räder und viel Freude am Biken

*Bike Keller*
Otto Kurz
Rennbahnstr. 34
69190 Walldorf
Tel.: +49 (0)6227-61620
Mobil: +49 (0)177-4003896
E-Mail: [email protected]
Öffnungszeiten:
Mo, Di, Do, Fr: 15.00 - 19.00 Uhr,
Mi: Ruhetag,
Sa: 09.00 - 14.00 Uhr


----------



## sp00n82 (17. April 2015)

Der Otto in Spandex ist immer wieder ein Bild für Götter. 

Die Öffnungszeiten haben sich übrigens geändert, es ist jetzt nur noch Montag, Dienstag und Freitag 15-19 Uhr. Mittwoch und Donnerstag geschlossen oder nach Vereinbarung.


----------



## Robby2107 (24. April 2015)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Lasst uns doch hier mal die Erfahrungen von sämtlichen Radon-Servicepartnern sammeln.
> 
> Welche kann man empfehlen welche sollte man eher meiden.
> 
> ...



Der Servicepartner kann gelöscht werden.
Zum einen ist er als offizieller Partner von der RADON-Seite verschwunden und zum anderen sind alle Beschilderungen vor Ort weg. Ich weiß nicht ob er überhaupt noch aktiv Räder repariert. Ein Kumpel mit seinen 2 Radonbikes will demnächst mal anfragen ob sich da noch etwas machen läßt.

Ausweichmöglichkeiten wären Gerlingen, Stuttgart oder Pforzheim

gruß
Robert


----------



## Einblauer (27. April 2015)

Hat wer Erfahrungen mit den Servicepartnern Zweirad Dütsch in Greven oder Bruno Fahrradreparatour in Beckum? Sind die SP generell auch Verkaufsstellen für Radons und haben die in der Ausstellung?


----------



## jokernthief (28. April 2015)

Die Servicepartner sind generell keine Verkaufsstellen (wurde mir in meiner Region von allen Partnern gesagt). Demnach haben die keine Ausstellungsstücke... die wollen ja ihre eigenen Räder verkaufen und sind halt nur vertraglich mit Radon übereingekommen, den Service zu übernehmen.


----------



## sp00n82 (28. April 2015)

Je nach Partner haben die aber durchaus ein paar Räder im Laden stehen. Anrufen und fragen.


----------



## jokernthief (28. April 2015)

Ach echt? Hm... ich musste mir von 3 Servicepartnern einen Vortrag darüber anhören, was ein Versender ist und wieso und weshalb und schubidu...


----------



## sp00n82 (28. April 2015)

Naja, liegt vielleicht daran, dass der in Walldorf eigentlich kein Verkaufsladen für sonstige Räder ist, sondern eher eine Reparaturwerkstatt + Servicepartner von Radon. Die haben da nicht so viele hochpreisige Modelle anderer Marken rumstehen, bei denen sie noch ne Händlerprovision abkassieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Mai 2015)

mal wieder aktualisiert ... sorry bin nicht mehr so oft online hier im Forum, werde den Thread aber weiterhin aktuell halten auch wenn es mal was dauert


----------



## Spitfire87 (25. Mai 2015)

Werde morgen mein Slide von 11.2014 mal bei Magno in Düsseldorf zum Erstservice vorbeibringen, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Werkstatt?

Abgesehen vom generellen Service lt. Handbuch, sollen folgende Dinge gefixt werden: Schaltung einstellen, spiel am Hinterrad beseitigen, evtl. Bremsen zentrieren...

Werde dann anschließend meine Erfahrungen hier schildern!


----------



## tbo0815 (16. Juni 2015)

Meiner (führt auch Rocky Mountain) hat mir von Radon eher abgeraten, da man bei Radon keine fühlbare Qualität bekommt, nur eine Teilesammlung.
Ja dann.....


----------



## Nezzar (17. Juni 2015)

Eine sehr qualifizierte Aussage, die auch sehr gut mit Fakten belegt ist


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Dann mache ich einmal den Anfang mit:
> 
> _*2Rad Service Rainer Massa*
> Marktstraße 43
> ...


Hallo Robby,

stimmt, den Laden gibt es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> bei uns im Raum Koblenz gibt´s leider keinen Servicepartner... muss dann wohl direkt nach Bonn


Hallo Hillcruiser,

wir bemühen uns auch in "Canyonland" einen SP zu finden.

Gruß Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

Human66 schrieb:


> Hätte eine allgemeine Frage zu den Servicepartnern.
> Lohnt es sich ein Rad über den Servicepartner zu Bestellen oder macht der dann nur die Endmontage der vormontierten teile?
> Habe gehört, dass man bei Lieferung über einen Servicepartner auch die Erstinspektion um sonst bekommt, stimmt das?
> 
> Grüße Human66


Die SP nehmen das Rad für Euch an, packen es aus und machen die fachmännische Endmontage, sodaß Ihr die Bikes fahrfertig in den Shops/Werkstätten abholen könnt. Ihr habt also mit der Post, der Kartonentsorgung und der Endmontage nichts mehr am Hut und könnt die Bikes auch bequem nach der Arbeit abholen. Desweiteren ist die Lieferung in den meisten Fällen in der Hochsaison deutlich schneller, wenn Ihr über einen SP ausliefern lasst. Bei uns ist dann immer etwas mehr Wartezeit in der Endmontage.
Der Service kostet 30,- extra. Da die Zeit mit 30,- € allerdings nicht komplett bezahlt ist, sponsorn wir die Auslieferung auch nochmal. Wir sparen ja auch die Endmontage bei uns. So habt Ihr einen wirklich reellen Gegenwert für Euer Geld!

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

Ritzlguru schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die Erstinspektion ist in der Regel nicht kostenlos und beläuft sich auf 24,90/29,90/34,90 je nach Radtyp. Das Geld beim Verkauf des Bikes hat ja H&S Bikediscount verdient. Der Fachhändler im stationären Handel macht es meistens schon kostenfrei bei von ihm verkauften Rädern.
> 
> ...



Perfekt beantwortet. Nur ist bei uns die Erstinspektion auch nicht kostenfrei. Das ist bei den schmalen Kalkulationen nicht mit eingerechnet. Wäre auch nicht fair, denn dann würden alle Versandkunden, die ja nicht zu uns nach Bonn kommen können, die Megastore Kunden sponsorn.....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Dann mache ich hier mal weiter ...
> 
> Dreh am Rad
> Auf der HÃ¶he 40
> ...



Hallo,

Der SP hat einen Werkstataufwand incl. Kundenkontakt von ca. 50 Minuten. Da sind 30,- € mehr als günstig. Die Werkstattstunde wird sonst im Bundesdurchschnitt mit ca. 60 € kalkuliert.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Ich stehe kurz davor mir ein Slide 150 8.0 anzuschaffen. Jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage über den Service Partner vor Ort bestellen oder doch direkt zu mir?
> So wie ich das verstanden habe, macht der Service Partner dann die Endmontage, also Lenker dran, Sattel dran.. ja und was eigentlich noch?
> Stellt der mir auch Bremsen und Setup ein? Kürzt er die, wie ich schon oft gelesen habe, zu langen Leitungen?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

die Leitungen sollte man erst nach den ersten Fahrten kürzen, wenn man sich mit der optimalen Sitzposition absolut sicher ist. Das ist immer ein Zusatzaufwand der bezahlt werden muss.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

Spitfire87 schrieb:


> Werde morgen mein Slide von 11.2014 mal bei Magno in Düsseldorf zum Erstservice vorbeibringen, hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Werkstatt?
> 
> Abgesehen vom generellen Service lt. Handbuch, sollen folgende Dinge gefixt werden: Schaltung einstellen, spiel am Hinterrad beseitigen, evtl. Bremsen zentrieren...
> 
> Werde dann anschließend meine Erfahrungen hier schildern!


Hallo,

Magno ist kein SP mehr!


----------



## Spitfire87 (17. Juni 2015)

Gut zu Wissen! Aufgrund des Wetters bin ich die letzten Wochen lieber gefahren und habe den Service verschoben  Wie sieht es eigentlich mit etwaigen Garantieansprüchen aus wenn man die Servicezeiträume überschreitet/auslässt? (dazu gibt es weiter unten auch einen anderen Thread, jedoch noch ohne Antworten....)
@Radon-Bikes


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

tbo0815 schrieb:


> Meiner (führt auch Rocky Mountain) hat mir von Radon eher abgeraten, da man bei Radon keine fühlbare Qualität bekommt, nur eine Teilesammlung.
> Ja dann.....


Hallo,

gerade ein interessantes Gespräch mit dem SP geführt. Er ist leider in seiner Beratung nicht objektiv, sondern sehr daran interessiert seine für ihn viel besser kalkulierten Rockies zu verkaufen. Empfiehlt z.B. für ein "wendiges" 29er auf jeden Fall ein Rocky - auf die direkte Nachfrage wie denn die Winkel und der Radstand bei vergleichbaren 29er Radon Hardtails seien.... keine Antwort. Das lässt natürlich eine fundierte Beratung vermuten. Desweitern nicht im geringsten über Testergebnisse informiert. Er scheint Radon Kunden in seinen Laden locken zu wollen, um diesen die im Vergleich zu teuren Rockies zu verkaufen. Wir beenden unsere Zusammenarbeit mit ihm und entschuldigen uns bei allen Kunden, die diese schlechte Erfahrung machen mussten.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Juni 2015)

Spitfire87 schrieb:


> Gut zu Wissen! Aufgrund des Wetters bin ich die letzten Wochen lieber gefahren und habe den Service verschoben  Wie sieht es eigentlich mit etwaigen Garantieansprüchen aus wenn man die Servicezeiträume überschreitet/auslässt? (dazu gibt es weiter unten auch einen anderen Thread, jedoch noch ohne Antworten....)
> @Radon-Bikes


Hallo,

zu Thema Gewährelistung hat der Gesetzgeber ganz klare Vorgaben.

Die gestzliche Gewährleistung erlöscht nicht, wenn man keine Inspektion macht! 
Dazu sollte man aber wissen, daß von der Gewährleistung nur Sachmängel erfasst sind. Sollte also nach einigen Wochen der Einfahrzeit durch eine verstellte Schaltung ein Kettenklemmer passieren und dadurch ein Schaden verursacht werden, so ist der Hersteller nicht haftbar. Reisst jedoch die Kette aufgrund Materialfehlers, so ist das eine klare Gewährleistungssache. Die meisten Schäden innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre gehen auf Wartungsmängel oder falsche Bedienung zurück. *Also sind regelmäßige Inspektionen und ausreichende Fachkenntnis im Umgang absolut ratsam!*


----------



## HighFish (17. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Magno ist kein SP mehr!


Danke für die Info, wollte nämlich mein Slide nächste Woche zur Inspektion bringen.
Wie kommt's? Ähnliche Differenzen wie bei dem Händler mit den Rocky Mountain Bikes?


----------



## Hike_O (17. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gerade ein interessantes Gespräch mit dem SP geführt. Er ist leider in seiner Beratung nicht objektiv, sondern sehr daran interessiert seine für ihn viel besser kalkulierten Rockies zu verkaufen. Empfiehlt z.B. für ein "wendiges" 29er auf jeden Fall ein Rocky - auf die direkte Nachfrage wie denn die Winkel und der Radstand bei vergleichbaren 29er Radon Hardtails seien.... keine Antwort. Das lässt natürlich eine fundierte Beratung vermuten. Desweitern nicht im geringsten über Testergebnisse informiert. Er scheint Radon Kunden in seinen Laden locken zu wollen, um diesen die im Vergleich zu teuren Rockies zu verkaufen. Wir beenden unsere Zusammenarbeit mit ihm und entschuldigen uns bei allen Kunden, die diese schlechte Erfahrung machen mussten.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten


 
Wie blöd ist der nun ehemalige SP denn? 
Auch eine sehr gute Art die Qualität der SP's zu sichern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juni 2015)

Hike_O schrieb:


> Wie blöd ist der nun ehemalige SP denn?


Wahrscheinlich ein ninjamäßiger stealth-Anruf als getarnter Kunde. Mit falschem Bart am Telefon und so.


----------



## HighFish (8. Juli 2015)

Nachdem Radon ja hier mitteilte, dass Magno in Düsseldorf kein Servicepartner mehr ist, brachte ich mein Slide nebst unseren 2 Trekking Bikes (Radon TCS, 5 Jahre alt) zum letzten verbleibenden SP in Düsseldorf:

"Bicycle Doctor"
Derendorfer Str. 10
40479 Düsseldorf

Die 1. Inspektion für das Slide wurde mit 29,00€ angesetzt, bei den anderen Bikes 29,95€.
Ich hatte denen auch aufgrund einer Operation mehr als eine Woche Zeit gegeben, die Räder waren aber schon nach 7 Tagen abholbereit.

Ich bin dann heute zum ersten mal mit dem TCS gefahren und mit deren Service nicht wirklich zufrieden:

Bei der Abholung konnte man mir nicht genau sagen, was bei welchem Bike gemacht wurde ("Hat ein Kollege gemacht, nicht ich...")
lose Zughalterung an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs beim TCS ist immer noch lose
Schaltung ist nicht richtig eingestellt (das gehört für mich beim Service dazu)
Nun werde ich mir die verbleibenden 2 Bikes selbst mal genauer ansehen.
Auf mein telefonisches Feedback hin kam auch eine recht sparsame Reaktion und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass denen egal ist ob ich meine Bikes da wieder hin bringe. Finde ich reichlich unprofessionell und ich werde dort auch nicht wieder hin fahren.
Da mache ich mir lieber im Winter einen Termin in Bonn.

Prinzipiell finde ich es super, dass @Radon-Bikes als Versender das Modell mit den Servicepartnern anbietet, aber bei der Qualität des Services bzw. Identifikation mit der Marke und den Radon-Kunden scheint doch bei vielen (ich schreibe bewusst nicht "allen") Servicepartnern einiges schief zu laufen.


----------



## baddriver82 (8. Juli 2015)

@Radon-Bikes
Ist im Postleitzahlbereich 04600 Altenburger Land ein Servicepartner von euch geplant?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Juli 2015)

HighFish schrieb:


> Nachdem Radon ja hier mitteilte, dass Magno in Düsseldorf kein Servicepartner mehr ist, brachte ich mein Slide nebst unseren 2 Trekking Bikes (Radon TCS, 5 Jahre alt) zum letzten verbleibenden SP in Düsseldorf:
> 
> "Bicycle Doctor"
> Derendorfer Str. 10
> ...



Danke für das Feedback. Wir werden mit dem SP sprechen und die Verbesserungsvorschläge weitergeben. Du hast vollkommen Recht, der Service sollte/muss stimmen, sonst macht dieses Netzwerk nicht viel Sinn. Gleichzeitig haben wir derzeit noch keine Möglichkeit, alle SP zu checken um evtl. Fehler aufzudecken - der Preisvorteil der Räder soll ja nicht durch unzählige "Undercover"-Mitarbeiter und Tester dahinschmelzen 

Aber auch hier arbeiten wir bereits an einer Lösung. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## alvis (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mein Bike nun auch zur Erstinspektion.
Habe es nicht geschafft nach 500km
Waren schon 1000 auf der Uhr...

Ich habe es bei folgendem SP abgegeben 
*Kontakt:*
*Zweirad Büchter*
Coesfelder Str. 37
46342 Velen

Tel.: 02863 - 1263
Fax: 02863 - 3415
[mehr Infos]

Netter Kontakt und die reine Inspektion hat 30€ gekostet,
habe dann noch zusätzlich einen Bremsenservice machen lassen,
neue Beläge und entlüften, da waren dann nochmal 30€ fällig.

Alles gut netter Kontakt .

Man muss auch loben können.


----------



## Skyler (21. Juli 2015)

Erfahrung Servicepartner Graz, Österreich 
_"PP Radlshop & Kreativwerkstatt"_ :

1. Kontaktaufnahme zum Servicepartner ist noch vor dem Kauf empfehlenswert
2. Kontaktmöglichkeiten (Email, Telefon...) alle nennen, es besteht keine Garantie, dass Anrufe im Laden entgegengenommen werden
3. Aufbau des MTB sehr zuverlässig und kompetent
4. Alle dazugehörigen Papiere etc. wurden, mit Einführung/Erklärung, überreicht


----------



## Spitfire87 (11. August 2015)

Habe mein Rad nun schlussendlich zu perPedali in Essen gebracht hier eine kleine Bewertung:

Per Pedali Fahrradhandel  
Adresse: Savignystraße 45, 45147 Essen
Telefon:0201 89325987
Öffnungszeiten: 
Mo - Fr  11:00–18:30 (Do 20:00)
Sa 10:00 - 14:00
www.perpedali.de

Absolut empfehlenswerter Laden, Inspektion/Service dauerte trotz Hochsaison nur 5 Tage und wurde sehr gewissenhaft durchgeführt, das Rad fährt sich wie Neu!


----------



## Headfunzelo (8. September 2015)

Da aus der Mainzer Gegend scheinbar noch niemand hier gepostet hat, werde ich das jetzt mal übernehmen.
Ich habe heute 2 Bikes  (RADON Slide 150 und ein Giant Trekkingbike ) von der Erstinspektion abgeholt. Die Werkstatt gehört zum 
*
Bike & Triathlon Shop Wein*
Am Leichborn 26
55124 Mainz Gonsenheim

und ich kann nur sagen, Super.

Ich habe im vor ein paar Wochen schon Kontakt zum Chef des Geschäftes gehabt, der mich gut beraten hat und mir versicherte, die Inspektionen an Radon Bikes werden genauso gewissenhaft durchgeführt, wie die anderer/ bzw. Hauseigener Marken (Giant..).
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Die Schaltung, die Federelemente etc. fluffig weich, sehr angenehm, präzise eingestellt. Auf den Zustand meiner Bremsbeläge wurde ich eindringlichst hingewiesen " Die müssen möglichst direkt getauscht werden". Das stimmt absolut, habe ich vorher schon gesehen. Das Rad fühlt sich an, wie neu, nein eigtl. noch viel Besser, neu war alles straff und fest, unangenehm.
Das häufige Haken des PushLoc Hebels der Gabel wurde mir mitgeteilt und nach einer kurzen Unterhaltung auch anstandslos auf der Rechnung für Garantieansprüche bei Radon schriftlich bestätigt.

Zum Giant Rad kann ich sagen, es wurde wohl unter Anderem gereinigt (!) und wie angedeutet, die Schaltung justiert.

Alles in Allem bin ich sehr positiv beeindruckt und würde in Zukunft auch wieder mein Rad dort kaufen wollen.


----------



## Mmann (25. Oktober 2015)

Meine Erfahrungen (Inspektion) mit

*Pedaliero Bikeshop*
Inh. Viola Kaufmann
Pfalzgrafenring 55
72119 Ammerbuch/Poltringen

sind positiv.

Termine wurden eingehalten. Die Beratung war gut, insbesondere wurde erläutert, wieso bestimmte Arbeiten nicht durchgeführt wurden. Es wurde darauf hingewiesen, was demnächst verschleißt (, was dann auch tatsächlich geschah). Das Rad wurde bis zum Auto gebracht - die Werkstatt habe ich gar nicht gesehen. Freundlicher Kontakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (31. Oktober 2015)

Erster Beitrag ist mal wieder aktuallisiert. Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden übersehen.

Aber jetzt auch mal eine Empfelung von mir:

*BennyBommel MTB Tours*
Ahrstraße 9
53340 Meckenheim 
[email protected]
Telefon: 02225-8395307
Mobil: +49 151-26844781
http://www.benny-bommel-mtb-tours.de


Radon-Service-Partner, FOX Service für Dämpfer und Gabeln, 66sick Testcenter, MTB-Touren, Fahrtechnikkurse, Schrauberkurse usw usw. Alles Top. Guter Werkstattservice, super Guides und Trainer, perfekt geführte MTB Touren. Alles aus einer Hand.


----------



## PikayHoSo (1. November 2015)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit use-wheel cycles in Dießen oder uni-rad in Augsburg gemacht?

Danke!


----------



## fissenid (3. November 2015)

Und dabei noch ein klasse Guide!!!

Danke für die Touren beim Testival Benny!!! 



TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Erster Beitrag ist mal wieder aktuallisiert. Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden übersehen.
> 
> Aber jetzt auch mal eine Empfelung von mir:
> 
> ...


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (4. November 2015)

richte ich ihm aus 




fissenid schrieb:


> Und dabei noch ein klasse Guide!!!
> 
> Danke für die Touren beim Testival Benny!!!


----------



## Newbeer (2. Dezember 2015)

*Flowride*
Lerchenstraße 22
70176 Stuttgart

Am Montag wurde mein 9.0HD bei Flowride angeliefert und gestern Abend dann konnte ich es abholen. 
Uli nahm sich mehr als genug Zeit (2,5Std und davon locker 2 nur für das Fahrrad). 
Jedes Detail ist er mit mir durch, alles erklärt und wer bis dato kein Plan vom Fahrrad hat, der ist danach eigentlich ohne Fragen.
Alles eingestellt und man merkt ihm die Leidenschaft an. Ich war schon bei vielen Händlern/Läden etc. Aber jemand der so in der Sache lebt habe ich nicht erlebt. Man wird regelrecht an die Hand genommen und geführt. Kein Blick auf die Uhr oder hier ist das Teil und nun geh. Egal was dran war, er hats gezeigt. Er hat viele Tipps auf Lager gehabt und man kam natürlich auch so ins reden.
Auf jeden Fall volle Empfehlung und obwohl ich nen Stück hin muss, werd ich auch Service etc. alles dort machen lassen.


----------



## Hillcruiser (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mal eine ganz blöde Frage:
Wozu benötige ich den Servicepartner eigentlich genau? Er macht doch auch nix anderes wie jeder andere gut geführte Radladen, oder?

Da es bei uns in KO lange keinen Servicepartner gab, habe ich mein Radon einfach bei einem sehr kompetenten Radladen hier zur Inspektion abgegeben und der hat einen super Service zu top Preis/Leistung abgeliefert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PikayHoSo (2. Dezember 2015)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine ganz blöde Frage:
> Wozu benötige ich den Servicepartner eigentlich genau? Er macht doch auch nix anderes wie jeder andere gut geführte Radladen, oder?
> 
> Da es bei uns in KO lange keinen Servicepartner gab, habe ich mein Radon einfach bei einem sehr kompetenten Radladen hier zur Inspektion abgegeben und der hat einen super Service zu top Preis/Leistung abgeliefert...




Dann sei froh - und bleib bei deinem Laden. Leider gab es bei mir in der Ecke viele Radgeschäfte die den Servicegedanken nicht so groß geschrieben haben, die haben sich glatt verweigert ein "Internetbike" anzunehmen oder falls doch, ganz lange Wartezeiten und überzogene Preise gehabt haben. Daher kam wohl der Gedanke des Servicepartners ....

Daher an dieser Stelle mein Lob an use-wheel cycels in 86911 Dießen (Ammersee), sau nett, Fahrrad 1a eingestellt (inkl. Leitungen kürzen und BREMSEN EINGEBREMST!!!), alles erklärt - da bleib ich erstmal!


----------



## Saabway (3. Dezember 2015)

...allerdings hätte er die fehlende Schraube am Schaltauge bemerken und einbauen können.


----------



## PikayHoSo (3. Dezember 2015)

Saabway schrieb:


> ...allerdings hätte er die fehlende Schraube am Schaltauge bemerken und einbauen können.


Ja da muss ich noch mal mit ihm reden


----------



## ostomek (28. Oktober 2020)

Ist dieser Threadt eingeschlafen?? Hole ihn mal hoch. Was macht ihr wenn der Servicepartner den Karton entsorgt und ihr irgendwann keinen SP mehr habt und das Bike einschicken wollt?


----------



## Martinwurst (28. Oktober 2020)

Der Servicepartner wird bestimmt auch andere Räder in Kartons geschickt bekommen und kann dir einen kostenlos geben.


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2020)

Es muß ja kein Radon Karton sein um Dein Rad zu verschicken...bei anderen Bike Händlern bekommt man auch Kartons.


----------



## meinung89 (26. Dezember 2020)

Weiß jemand ob es einen Radon Partner in Erfurt gibt's?


----------



## Mountain77 (26. Dezember 2020)

Schon mal bei Radon auf der Seite geschaut?




__





						SERVICE-PARTNER – RADON Bikes
					






					www.radon-bikes.de
				



Velocity​Mittelhäuser Straße 76-79 F, 99089 Erfurt, Germany

​


----------



## meinung89 (26. Dezember 2020)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Schon mal bei Radon auf der Seite geschaut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asche, auf mein Haupt habe ich auch Grad geschaut. Danke


----------



## THXY (4. Januar 2021)

HighFish schrieb:


> Nachdem Radon ja hier mitteilte, dass Magno in Düsseldorf kein Servicepartner mehr ist, brachte ich mein Slide nebst unseren 2 Trekking Bikes (Radon TCS, 5 Jahre alt) zum letzten verbleibenden SP in Düsseldorf:
> 
> "Bicycle Doctor"
> Derendorfer Str. 10
> ...


Ich kenne den Bike Doc schon von früher, als nicht SP, also mit anderen Rädern. Das sind klassische Rad-Freak-Tüftler und ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht, auch als radon SP. Mein Cragger zB habe ich auch dahin liefern und von denen zusammenbauen lassen, was sie 1a gemacht haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muertel (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muss jetzt mal meine Erfahrung mit einem Radon Servicepartner beschreiben - wird ein bisschen länger, da ich zwei Bikes hingebracht habe und komplett widersprüchliche Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

E Bike Klinik
Bahnhofpl. 12
85540 Haar

*Fahrrad 1: Ebike Radon ZR Team Hybrid Performance 7.0 500*

Ich habe im August 2020 für meine Freundin ein "ZR Team Hybrid Performance 7.0 500" gekauft - ich habe es zum Servicepartner liefern lassen (gute Bewertung im Internet, auf telefonische Anfrage ob er das zeitnah dann zusammen bauen kann "kein Problem"). Also Fahrrad bestellt und es war auch sofort nach Auslieferung abholbereit. Auch bei der Abholung alles super, freundliche Beratung - auf die Frage, ob man das Rad dann erst im Winter zur Inspektion bringen kann auch alles null Problemo, also mit dem Rad freudestrahlend nach Hause.

Im Sommer machte es dann ein paar Zicken (z.b. Antrieb fiel sporadisch bei steilen Anstiegen kurz aus, Fehlercode "503", Kette sprang übers oberste Ritzel) . Gut, kein Ding, im Winter kommt eh der Service.

*Fahrrad 2: Slide Trail 10 2021 *

Durch eine ausgedehnte Probefahrt mit dem 2019er Slide Trail und der guten Erfahrung mit dem Servicepartner (war eigentlich immer abgeneigt gegenüber Versenderbikes da ich selber nicht so viel Ahnung habe und ich bezahl lieber mehr im Laden und bin versorgt), hab ich mir im November 2020 das SLide Trail 10 2021 gekauft und wieder den Servicepartner angegeben. Angerufen und auch wieder alles ok, Bescheid gegeben dass ich bei der Abholung dann das Ebike zum Service bringe.

*Abholung Slide Trail 10 und Abgabe zum Service vom ZR Team*

Ich habe das Ebike abgeliefert und auf folgendes hingewiesen:

Motor fällt bei steilen Anstiegen sporadisch aus (Fehler 503)
Schaltung einstellen (Kette springt manchmal übers Ritzel beim Hochschalten)
generell drüber schauen ob alles passt
bitte Bremsbeläge/Reifen nicht tauschen, dass mache ich selber

Ich wurde gleich in eher nüchteren Ton drauf hingewiesen _"das ist ein billiges Fahrrad, was erwarten sie denn. Wenns steiler nach oben geht verziehen sich die Speichen halt und dann gibs den Fehler"_ - ok, mag ja sein, da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Rad abgegeben mit der Bitte sich das anzuschauen (war aber verwundert, das in diesem Ton zu hören denn welcher Verkäufer bezeichnet seine Ware als "billig"? Einsteiger Ebike hätte es auch getan aber nun gut).

Bin dann auf das Slide Trail zu und der Besitzer schaut mich an und fragt abschätzend, ob das für mich ist. Er meinte dann gleich, das Rad ist viel zu groß, viel zu groß (ich: 180, 87 SL). Ich hab ihn dann darauf hingewiesen, dass ich schon das 18" Slide Trail gefahren bin, mir das aber zu klein vorkam und ich eh Touren damit fahren will (derzeit 19" Hardtail) aber er bestand drauf, er würde es nicht nehmen. War dann maximal verunsichert und wusste nicht so recht, was ich davon halten soll. Er meinte dann, 19" wären perfekt - auf meinen Hinweis, dass es das Slide Trail nicht in 19" gibt zuckte er nur mit den Achseln. Ich frage dann extra nach, ob mir denn ein anderes kaufen soll und die Antwort darauf war nur "ich würd das nicht nehmen". Ich wollte es dann nicht annehmen und zurück schicken lassen aber auch da war er dann sehr zurückhaltend und wollte das nicht. Stand also da, war verunsichert und er kopfschüttelnd neben mir und wusste nicht so recht wie jetzt weiter. Da war die erste Freude schon dahin - man holt ein neues Rad ab, auf welches man sich schon gefreut hat und bekommt als Feedback man solle sich doch lieber ein anderes holen, am Besten ne andere Marke. Er wies auch darauf hin, dass die Federung gar nicht passt und Gabel und Dämpfer auf mich eingestellt werden müssen. Ich hatte bei der Bestellung das "Suspension Setup" mit meinen Daten angegeben und fragte ihn, ob er das machen kann aber da kam nur "na, das machen wir nicht, das ist bei jeden individuell". Okay, dann halt nicht, kenne zum Glück Leute die das machen aber hatte gedacht, dass ich sowas auch bei einem Servicepartner bekomme, gab ja nichtmal ein Angebot es für XX € einzustellen.

Gut, Ende vom Lied, Slide Trail doch mitgenommen da ich meiner Family eigentlich gut beraten wurde und mittlerweile überwiegt die Freude, Größe passt auch super. Als schlechten Tag vom Verkäufer abgehakt und ab nach Hause.

*Abholung vom  Service ZR Team*

Hier kann ich nur die Erfahrung meiner Freundin widergeben. Sie holte das EBike vom Service ab und bei der Abholung standen dann 108 Euro auf der Rechnung:

49,90 für Inspektion EBike
29,90 für 2 x Bremsbeläge
28.80 für de- und montieren der Bremsbeläge

Auf ihren freundlichen Hinweis, dass wir explizit keine neuen Beläge wollten gabs nur Schulterzucken und davon haben sie nix gehört. Dazu kam dann noch der Hinweis, dass im Speicher keine Fehler auszulesen waren, da passt alles. Sie war dann auch etwas perplex und meinte, dass das etwas unglücklich lief aber erntete auch nur Schulterzucken. Sie hat dann auch gefragt ob die Schaltung eingestellt wurde wie gewünscht da nicht explizit auf der Rechnung angeführt und das wurde bejaht. Auf den Hinweis, dass die erste Erfahrung so positiv war und wir beide Räder zum Service bringen wollten aber dass dann schon generell passen muss gabs auch nur Schulterzucken, auf den Hinweis dass wir uns an Radon wenden werden da wir verunsichert sind wegen dem ausfallenden Motor und kaum glauben können, dass da nix im Fehlerspeicher war gabs ein "auf wiedersehen". Zuhause dann gesehen, dass das Rad unten voller Matschspritzer war, also eine Probefahrt gemacht und nicht gesäubert (Rad wurde blitzeblank in den Service übergeben).


*Fazit und Frage an Radon (falls Ihr hier mitlest)*

- Das Ebike wurde im August 2020 gekauft - können wir das einfach zu einem anderen Servicepartner bringen? Durch diese Erfahrungen wollen wir da eigentlich nicht mehr hin - wir sind aber verunsichert, ob das Ebike wirklich in Ordnung ist und noch haben wir ja darauf Garantie - jetzt haben wir für den Service bezahlt und sind schlussendlich gleich schlau wie vorher. Eine Empfehlung, was wir machen können?

- Ich hab das Slide Trail vom Papa meiner Freundin durchchecken lassen, soweit alles ok - das einzige, was aufgefallen ist, dass der Zug von der Sattelstütze soweit aus dem Rahmen stand, dass er ordentlich am Pedal schleifte. Das hat er dann auch gleich gefixt aber damit ich da nicht ran muss, deshalb schick ich das Rad ja zu einem Servicepartner. Die Schutzfolie vom Hinterbau (weiss) war auch nicht komplett abgezogen und hing teilweise noch an unzugänglichen Stellen (kann ja mal passieren, trotzdem ärgerlich die jetzt rauszupfrimeln).

- Fazit: Wir habens ja probiert, sind immer freundlich geblieben, haben es mal als schlechten Tag abgetan nur können wir im Nachhinein nur den Kopf schütteln: Das Ebike als "billig" zu bezeichnen, Service arbeiten zu verrechnen welche explizit ausgeschlossen wurden und den Preis vom Service nahezu verdoppelt haben, kein ordentliches Feedback wegen dem ausfallenden Motor - auch Null entgegenkommen bei dem Ganzen, nein, die Rechnung war zu bezahlen. Die Abholung vom Slide war in meinen Augen auch "seltsam" - da holt man ein Rad für knapp 3600 Euro ab und das erste was man hört ist im Prinzip kauf dir ein anderes und wird verunsichert ob der Größe aber wenn man dann bereit wäre es zurück zu schicken geht das auch nicht. Beim Hinweis darauf, dass man entweder 18" oder 20" kaufen kann wird auf andere Marken verwiesen. Kopfschüttelnd drauf hingewiesen werden, dass Gabel/Dämpfer angepasst werden müssen aber nicht machen.

Keine Ahnung was man davon halten soll... Sorry für den langen Text, aber ich wollte die Erfahrung im Kontext widergeben und nicht nur schimpfen, da der erste Kontakt sehr positiv war. Aber auch wenn man es nun Revue passieren lässt, bestimmte Sachen gehen halt einfach nicht - ohne die Probefahrt auf dem 18" Slide vorher hätte ich das Rad wohl nicht angenommen. Arbeiten zu machen und zu kassieren die extra ausgeschlossen wurden geht auch nicht. Alles in allem ein extremer Switch von professionell und freundlich zu unprofessionell und unfreundlich - ohne erkennbaren Grund.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Januar 2021)

Muertel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich muss jetzt mal meine Erfahrung mit einem Radon Servicepartner beschreiben - wird ein bisschen länger, da ich zwei Bikes hingebracht habe und komplett widersprüchliche Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
> 
> ...



Hi,

sende uns doch bitte mal eine PN mit deinen Kontaktdaten - wir melden uns dann bei Dir.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Muertel (5. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

Die Sache wurde geklärt, ganz großes Dankeschön hier an Radon. 

Wir wurden per PN kontaktiert und hatten dann ein Telefonat - daraufhin setzte sich Radon mit einem Servicepartner hier in der Nähe in Verbindung und dieser checkte das E-Bike nochmals durch, die Rechnung übernahm Radon. 

Alles in allem ein tolles Konzept mit den Servicepartnern - als Käufer hat man tatsächlich eine Werkstatt zur Verfügung und fühlt sich nicht komplett "allein gelassen". Wie man an unser Erfahrung sehen kann, ist Radon schon sehr bemüht, dass dieses Konzept auch funktioniert und Kunden zufrieden sind.

Somit 10 Punkte für Radon wie sie mit der Situation umgegangen sind  😊


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. März 2021)

Muertel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Die Sache wurde geklärt, ganz großes Dankeschön hier an Radon.
> 
> ...


----------



## HighFish (19. Mai 2021)

THXY schrieb:


> Ich kenne den Bike Doc schon von früher, als nicht SP, also mit anderen Rädern. Das sind klassische Rad-Freak-Tüftler und ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht, auch als radon SP. Mein Cragger zB habe ich auch dahin liefern und von denen zusammenbauen lassen, was sie 1a gemacht haben...


Leider erging es mir vor ein paar Jahren bei denen ähnlich. Waren zwar fix durch, aber ich bekam auch keine vernünftige Auflistung der durchgeführten Arbeiten und die Aussage "hat ein Kollege gemacht". Und richtig ordentlich war es auch nicht, ebenfalls wurde die Schaltung nicht eingestellt. Von daher werde ich auch nicht mehr dort hin gehen und lieber nach Bonn fahren.


----------



## der3rleuchtete (24. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
ich wollte euch kurz meine Erfahrungen mit dem Radon Servicepartner Pi Quadrat in Kiel mitteilen. Gekauft habe ich ein Swoop Al 9.0.
Das Fahrrad konnte ich erfreulicherweise am Dienstag, den 23.03.2021 abholen. Zur Abholung habe ich Pedalen mitgebracht. Laut Aussage des Pi Quadrat Mitarbeiters könne man diese nicht anbauen weil das Lager vollgestellt sei und der "15er Schlüssel" nicht erreichbar sei. Darüber habe ich direkt vor Ort moniert, dass die Schaltung nicht eingestellt ist. Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass man die Schaltung auf Grund der fehlenden Pedalen ja nicht einstellen könne (...). Darüber waren am gesamten Rahmen ölige Fingerabdrücke sichtbar. Da ich das Fahrrad einfach haben wollte, habe ich darüber hinweggesehen und die genannten Punkte selbst erledigt. All in finde ich die Leistung für 39,90€ jedoch extrem dürftig. Die Inspektion werde ich sicherlich nicht dort machen lassen.


----------

